# Festplatte abhanden gekommen



## RonjaB (8. Februar 2010)

Grüß Gott!
Eine meiner Festplatten ist plötzlich weg. Beim Start wird sie erkannt, aber erscheint später, wenn Windows läuft, nirgendwo mehr. Habe auch schon mit einem Partitionsprogramm danach gefahndet, aber ohne Erfolg.
Es handelt sich um eine Barracuda 7200, 250 Gb. SATA.
Win 7 Home Premium.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Schönen Abend noch.
Gert


----------

